# Import pictures from Uber phone?



## AlexCastro (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello everyone. I was just wondering if anyone has found a way to import pictures off of their Uber phone. As you guys know the Uber phone is extremely limited when it comes to functionality. No email, no texts, no web. Although, it is not meant to be able to import pictures I'm sure there has to be a way that some techy person has figured out. Anyone? Thanks.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

AlexCastro said:


> Hello everyone. I was just wondering if anyone has found a way to import pictures off of their Uber phone. As you guys know the Uber phone is extremely limited when it comes to functionality. No email, no texts, no web. Although, it is not meant to be able to import pictures I'm sure there has to be a way that some techy person has figured out. Anyone? Thanks.


I've asked UBER support and the local office a number of times if I could use the UBER phone for other functions. Never got a reply..... What's wrong with getting Angry Birds to play when logged off?


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Now, I would really not mess with "company phone" and I would never suggest using ifunbox to import pics as Uber blocked all functionality. But weather and dates work also if you are logged in press home button and click iphone maps it works! Uber still running in the background. I havent tried using it when actual pick up tho.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

I've never tried. Can you not plug the phone into a computer through USB and transfer the photos that way?


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

It is possible. I don't mess with Uber phone tho. If the phone can take pictures and store it then why not?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder how many drivers take a shot of a two-fingered salute or the international gesture that we call here in Australia the "brown eye", on the UBER phone then hand it back for them to find?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

I speak as a genuine (Linux too) Geek on this. I have tried all the (legal) tricks in the book and no joy w/out the master p-word. This thing is managed as a corporate MDM device and while one could do a factory reset then you'd likely be out the FUber app. Can't even message it to yourself. iTunes works but only downloading/streaming via WiFi, otherwise it isn't a phone - it's an Uber app plain and simple. And a mighty privacy invasive one at that.


----------



## Auriam (May 13, 2014)

I tested it out first thing when I got it. One of the only unlocked and fully functional apps is the photo/video recorder (maybe because they want you to be able to take pictures of cleaning fee necessities?). You can easily import the images if you connect the USB cable to your Windows computer and use Explorer to navigate to the phone. The only storage you can access is the photos and videos storage, and you can't write to the phone.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Auriam said:


> I tested it out first thing when I got it. One of the only unlocked and fully functional apps is the photo/video recorder (maybe because they want you to be able to take pictures of cleaning fee necessities?). You can easily import the images if you connect the USB cable to your Windows computer and use Explorer to navigate to the phone. The only storage you can access is the photos and videos storage, and you can't write to the phone.


I have, in true Geek fashion confirmed the following based on the OS's I have here in my control:
Mac OSX Snow Leopard: *NO GO*
Mac OSX Mavericks: *NO GO*
Windoze 7: *GOOD*
Ubuntu: *NO GO** (*can do w/ hacking likely to piss off Uber and not for n00bs)


----------



## Hightech Tony (Oct 6, 2014)

The Geek said:


> I have, in true Geek fashion confirmed the following based on the OS's I have here in my control:
> Mac OSX Snow Leopard: *NO GO*
> Mac OSX Mavericks: *NO GO*
> Windoze 7: *GOOD*
> Ubuntu: *NO GO** (*can do w/ hacking likely to piss off Uber and not for n00bs)


Hi The Geek, I was in an accident and the only camera I had with me was my uber iphone. But I cannot get it to connect with windoze 7. I live in LA. also. please provide details. 
I was able to print the pictures. Maybe there is a way to get them off the printer.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Hightech Tony said:


> Hi The Geek, I was in an accident and the only camera I had with me was my uber iphone. But I cannot get it to connect with windoze 7. I live in LA. also. please provide details.
> I was able to print the pictures. Maybe there is a way to get them off the printer.


In Windows 7 it should (the Uber-iPhone) mount as a storage device from which you can look into the photos (sometimes called "DCIM") and copy/paste at will. I have done this; no special driver required or needed. Forget about iTunes - it just gets in the way.


----------



## ZDriver101 (Oct 8, 2014)

If your phone is not detected, you can download the application, I just did it and it works!


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Just do a factory reset on the phone. Many have done it, without issue. It opens the phone up for full function, with exception of calls, etc.


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

Same here


----------



## Sigally (Dec 20, 2014)

AlexCastro said:


> Hello everyone. I was just wondering if anyone has found a way to import pictures off of their Uber phone. As you guys know the Uber phone is extremely limited when it comes to functionality. No email, no texts, no web. Although, it is not meant to be able to import pictures I'm sure there has to be a way that some techy person has figured out. Anyone? Thanks.


I had profile pics that I wanted to keep. I tried everything in this thread, but wouldn't work (I'm running windows 8.1)...I ended up finding 3 profiles on the uber phone, deleted the profile that had the 64 restrictions on it, then re-downloaded the uper partner app. I still had an old icloud account, so backed up photos to icloud


----------



## Sigally (Dec 20, 2014)

p.s. I can download from the App Store, and it looks like most of the phone functions are now working. Of course, there is no phone number associated with this phone, so no calls or original texting app.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Sigally said:


> p.s. I can download from the App Store, and it looks like most of the phone functions are now working. Of course, there is no phone number associated with this phone, so no calls or original texting app.


If you can install a Google Voice or Hangout, you can use it as a phone and text. After factory reset of course.


----------

